# SAGE Barista pro heat element



## roast3d (19 d ago)

Hello All,

Barista Pro model here.
The machine got clogged after running a flush and descaling.
I have taken apart my barista pro to see where the clog is.
All the pipes are not clogged, solenoids are opening.
Got to the point where I have diagnosed that it might be the heating element clogged.
I have taken the top of the heating element.
Disconnected the end where the hot water needs to run out and left only the pump intake. Not a single drop.
I have used a needle with a strong descaler to try and unblock the heating element, but it seems that the water does not want to run through it anyway.
Pump is working ok.
Does anyone have any ideas ? Can`t seem to find a new heating element for a good price.
The price is around 150-200E for it.

Thank you


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You could try pushing something like this through from the outlet end. Pliers, a little bit at a time


Amazon.co.uk


Other diameters are around.


----------

